# Shengshou 4x4 v1 - how to make better?



## SkaterFly (Sep 24, 2011)

Before I ordered it, I didn't know about the different versions. I got a version one apparently. Is there anyway to make it better than it currently is? I'm not sure how to go about lubing it, and there's no way to tension it, I think. 

So basically, is there is a big difference between v1 and v3? And are there any mods I can do to mine, or any way of lubing/tensioning it? Thanks


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 24, 2011)

Try v5 corner mod I guess? Breaking it in would work too.


----------



## SkaterFly (Sep 24, 2011)

Just saw the screws in the core, I'm stupid...  

It's already broken in pretty well (50-100+ solves), by the way.


----------



## timeless (Sep 24, 2011)

SkaterFly said:


> Just saw the screws in the core, I'm stupid...
> 
> It's already broken in pretty well (50-100+ solves), by the way.


 
can u take the pic of the inner mech + pieces
i want to know if the shengshou i got was a v1,2 or 3


----------



## YYT (Sep 24, 2011)

v3 is much better,so buy a v3 is a easy way


----------



## SkaterFly (Sep 24, 2011)

timeless said:


> can u take the pic of the inner mech + pieces
> i want to know if the shengshou i got was a v1,2 or 3


 
There's already been a few recent threads about that, go find them 

And well what I was asking is if there was anything I could do to my v1 to make it like a v3?


----------



## Goosly (Sep 24, 2011)

Where did you buy it from? If they don't mention which version they sell, you could ask them to get a v3


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 24, 2011)

YYT said:


> v3 is much better,so buy a v3 is a easy way


 
this. The V1 is far inferior.


----------



## Jostle (Sep 24, 2011)

Try the bin mod.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 25, 2011)

I ordered v3 from lightake and got something else instead. I think it was still ShengShou but V1 or V2, not sure which. Anyway, the lockups from centers catching was pretty annoying so i tried modding it to get rid of it (to save me buying a V3 again), and I now have a pretty awesome cube, better than my Dayan + mf8 I would say. If you post mech pics I can see if it's the same one and give you some tips on how to mod. Or you can be lazy and just buy V3, but I find it fun trying to fix what I have, even while I resent having to do it.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 25, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I ordered v3 from lightake and got something else instead. I think it was still ShengShou but V1 or V2, not sure which. Anyway, the lockups from centers catching was pretty annoying so i tried modding it to get rid of it (to save me buying a V3 again), and I now have a pretty awesome cube, better than my Dayan + mf8 I would say. If you post mech pics I can see if it's the same one and give you some tips on how to mod. Or you can be lazy and just buy V3, but I find it fun trying to fix what I have, even while I resent having to do it.


 
I would be really interested in hearing what mod you did mate. I do like my v3, for size and turning but it doesn't get close to the D+M feel. Hoping the D+M mini in transit to me will be the answer.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 25, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I would be really interested in hearing what mod you did mate. I do like my v3, for size and turning but it doesn't get close to the D+M feel. Hoping the D+M mini in transit to me will be the answer.


 
Well I don't know much about modding the V3 since I never actually got one. And while my modded V1 or V2 performs and handles better than D+M, I don't think it quite feels as nice. It's just that the D+M pops too damn much, which also means I have to re-lube it more often so it doesn't suck. I've heard that SS V1 and V2 pop a lot, which confuses me since whatever cube turned up when I ordered V3 has never popped, and I don't expect it to any time soon. I'm curious about the mini D+M, could be quite good actually so long as it doesn't pop.


----------



## SkaterFly (Sep 25, 2011)

Jostle said:


> Try the bin mod.


 
Google isn't helping..what is that?




bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I ordered v3 from lightake and got something else instead. I think it was still ShengShou but V1 or V2, not sure which. Anyway, the lockups from centers catching was pretty annoying so i tried modding it to get rid of it (to save me buying a V3 again), and I now have a pretty awesome cube, better than my Dayan + mf8 I would say. If you post mech pics I can see if it's the same one and give you some tips on how to mod. Or you can be lazy and just buy V3, but *I find it fun trying to fix what I have, even while I resent having to do it.*


 
That's exactly how I feel. My v1 is this one, I believe. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0xJm2jSdCs

What mod did you do?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 25, 2011)

SkaterFly said:


> What mod did you do?


 
Ok, looks like we have the same cube. I did a few different mods, some of which I have no idea how useful they are but you can try them if you want to, and the most important part to mod is the core (you will pretty much have to fully disassemble to do this, which means you will have the fun of putting it back together.)

So, the problem I think is caused by the hidden T-centers catching on the core, specifically the 4 hooks which are there to prevent misalignments. When your cube is disassembled, take one of the T-centers and sit it in place at one of the hooks. Hold it against the center, and turn the center 90'. No problem. Move the T-center down towards the core by 1-2mm, and try to undo the turn you just did. Chances are, the piece will catch. You will want to remove some of the plastic along the edge of the hook, towards the inside where the T-center catches. I wouldn't remove material from all along the edge of the hook, in case it affects the misalignment ability, and it isn't necessary either. You can also remove a tiny bit of plastic from the corner of the T-center, although again you don't want to take off too much.

I also removed some flashing from the X-centers, there was a little dot of it on all of them, it is east to spot and remove. I did a few other things too, but I don't think they did much. If you have properly modded the core (keep doing the test with a T-center turning to make sure it doesn't catch when it is slightly out of place) and you still have some issues with pieces catching when you assemble it, then the other mods I did are obviously more important than I thought and I'll let you know about them. Otherwise, not much point doing extra work for nothing.

I hope that was clear enough, good luck .


----------



## SkaterFly (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, thank you for writing all of that out and explaining it!  But I honestly don't know what pieces you're talking about. In the video I linked, what do you call what he calls the small internal pieces? T-centers? And the hooks are the 4 small hooks that are apart of the core, where you put the small internal pieces, right? And what are X-centers exactly?

I don't see any catching that you're talking about, but I'm probably doing it wrong. What do you mean by moving the piece down towards the core? And you're saying to cut off some plastic on the inside of the hook that's attached to the center, not modding any of the small internal pieces? Sorry for the confusion haha.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 27, 2011)

@SkaterFly: I'm glad you appreciate it, but I guess it was hopeful for it to be explained well enough without a pic, I'll upload one tomorrow. Also, T-centers and X-centers are common notation, although usually T-centers aren't mentioned on even cubes since if they are part of the mechanism, they are hidden inside. The X-centers are the type of centers visible on a 4x4x4. You are right about what the hooks are.


----------



## SkaterFly (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess you forgot, but I'd still like to know exactly what pieces you modded, if you have the time  thanks


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 6, 2011)

SkaterFly said:


> I guess you forgot, but I'd still like to know exactly what pieces you modded, if you have the time  thanks


 
Sorry, yeah I kinda forgot/been pretty busy. I'm just quickly checking the forum so no time to upload just now. Should have time at the weekend though.


----------

